# Damages on my Ford 6.0 from accident



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey guys. So a young lady decided to try and turn into a shopping center infront of me by shooting a gap. Needless to say she didnt make it. I have a 2005 Ford F250 6.0 powerstroke, she had a 2008 Lexus. I hit her probably going 25 mph. I hit her front passenger side. Everyone was ok. We were leaving petco where we had just adopted a 3 month old Rhodesian Ridgeback Rottweiler mix, so he was quiet shaken up but ok. Anyways, long story short. It was her fault, and her auto insurance (progressive) came out and gave me an estimate. Here is my question. What internal components should I be worried about in my 6.0. Truck has 119K on it. Radiator is toast of course. But what else should i be suspect of? Thanks guys! And any recommendations on good body shops in the Salt Lake Valley? Im in Draper.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Still looks good.

Lucky you weren't on a motorcycle.

Women in cars kill more men on motorcycles than any other way.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

The radiator is toast? That's concerning, the visible amount of damage and the speed at impact would lead to believe there wasn't that much damage.

Given it's a 6.0, now would be a good time to add some filtration while they've got the cooling system apart. New radiator, a coolant filtration kit, a good flush and you should be good to go. That, and maybe time for a road armor/fab fours etc. bumper given the factory one didn't fare so well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Up front you have radiator, transmission cooler, air conditioner condenser, airbag sensors. etc etc.

Make sure you get the alignment checked and have them go over steering components. If its out of alignment very far, that indicates something bent and I'd have them replace everything.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DevilDog09 said:


> Hey guys. So a young lady decided to try and turn into a shopping center infront of me by shooting a gap. Needless to say she didnt make it. I have a 2005 Ford F250 6.0 powerstroke, she had a 2008 Lexus. I hit her probably going 25 mph. I hit her front passenger side. Everyone was ok. We were leaving petco where we had just adopted a 3 month old Rhodesian Ridgeback Rottweiler mix, so he was quiet shaken up but ok. Anyways, long story short. It was her fault, and her auto insurance (progressive) came out and gave me an estimate. Here is my question. What internal components should I be worried about in my 6.0. Truck has 119K on it. Radiator is toast of course. But what else should i be suspect of? Thanks guys! And any recommendations on good body shops in the Salt Lake Valley? Im in Draper.


If you want I can email this to my brother back in Louisiana for his recommendation. He's been an auto adjuster for like 20 years now. He's also a mechanic and race car builder so is fairly knowledgeable but I don't want to do anything for you without your OK on it first.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Unique autobody in Midvale. Just did my Dodge front end with similar damage and they do awesome work. Talk to Chad.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Karl said:


> Still looks good.
> 
> Lucky you weren't on a motorcycle.
> 
> Women in cars kill more men on motorcycles than any other way.


 Good to know. I'm tagging that for future reference


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

GeTaGrip said:


> Unique autobody in Midvale. Just did my Dodge front end with similar damage and they do awesome work. Talk to Chad.


Tagging this for future reference, Unique Auto Body.

Thanks!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Dunkem said:


> Good to know. I'm tagging that for future reference


In my motorcycle class many moons ago, they taught us this:

On a motorcycle you are most likely to be killed by a woman making a left turn in front of you.

I have dodged many women who tried to kill me that way. Other ways too on the roads.

The Saudi's are right about women drivers.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I've been on a Harley for a few years and it is not just the women that are careless!!

Back to original subject. Sucks about your ford DevilDog.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

CAExpat said:


> The radiator is toast? That's concerning, the visible amount of damage and the speed at impact would lead to believe there wasn't that much damage.
> 
> Given it's a 6.0, now would be a good time to add some filtration while they've got the cooling system apart. New radiator, a coolant filtration kit, a good flush and you should be good to go. That, and maybe time for a road armor/fab fours etc. bumper given the factory one didn't fare so well.


Sounds good. I appreciate the heads up, especially on the coolant flush. Yea, i defintely agree I need a good fab four an it. would look better too


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

LostLouisianian said:


> If you want I can email this to my brother back in Louisiana for his recommendation. He's been an auto adjuster for like 20 years now. He's also a mechanic and race car builder so is fairly knowledgeable but I don't want to do anything for you without your OK on it first.


Absolutely! That would be much appreciated LostLouisianian!


----------

